# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Trying very very hard to learn French

## heartfelty

Il est un air pour qui je donnerais
Tout Rossini, tout Mozart et tout Weber
Un air  tres vieux, languissant et funebre
Qui pour moi seul a des charmes secrets 
Or chaque fois que je viens a l'entendre..... 
English translation: 
He is an expression/symbol for whom I give myself out
Every Rossini, every Mozart and every Weber
An expression so ancient, languid and dismal
Whom for myself solely since charming secrets 
But every belief that I have felt to understand..... 
Gerard de Nerval, _Fantasie_ 
Can somebody please have the patience to teach me French....

----------


## heartfelty

Mais moi vivre a Paris, he qui voudrait le faire 
Translation in English: 
Why do I have to live in Paris, well I say to whomever wants....
( to be continued)
Poem  by  Boileau

----------


## heartfelty

Marcher a travers des sommeils de cyclones transportant des villes somnabules dans leurs bra endoloris 
English translation:  
To march across the sleep of cyclones convey of absence of sleepwalkers with their sore arms
  Translation is at the back of the book but I don't look. It is cheating. I also want to see how proficient my would-be tutor is.

----------


## Paperplane

> Il est un air pour qui je donnerais
> Tout Rossini, tout Mozart et tout Weber
> Un air  tres vieux, languissant et funebre
> Qui pour moi seul a des charmes secrets 
> Or chaque fois que je viens a l'entendre..... 
> English translation: 
> [s:2dj6beml]He is an expression/symbol for whom I give myself out[/s:2dj6beml]There is a tune for which I would give
> Every Rossini, every Mozart and every Weber
> An [s:2dj6beml]expression[/s:2dj6beml] so ancient, languid and dismal
> ...

----------


## heartfelty

> Originally Posted by heartfelty  Il est un air pour qui je donnerais
> Tout Rossini, tout Mozart et tout Weber
> Un air  tres vieux, languissant et funebre
> Qui pour moi seul a des charmes secrets 
> Or chaque fois que je viens a l'entendre..... 
> English translation: 
> [s:1wf47fau]He is an expression/symbol for whom I give myself out[/s:1wf47fau]There is a tune for which I would give
> Every Rossini, every Mozart and every Weber
> An [s:1wf47fau]expression[/s:1wf47fau] so ancient, languid and dismal
> ...

 
charme is spell or enchantment or hornbeam? I got it. Enchanting secrets..... 
Anyway, thannks so much paperplane  ::  . I would strive for more now that there is hope that one would be tutoring me. Thanks.

----------


## heartfelty

Cahier d'un retour au pays natal 
Au bout du petit matin... 
Va-ten, lui disais-je, gueule de vache, va-ten, je deteste les labrins d l'ordre et les hanetons de l'esperance. 
TRANSLATION: 
Book of repitition to the native country 
At the end of the short morning 
______,  to him I say,  mouthings of _______, mouthings of cow skinned, _______, I hate ___________ of order and the thoughtless persons of trust.

----------

